# First Aid/Self Aid/Buddy Aid/Combat Lifesaver



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Even if you aren't into Prepping, but have a child or elder parent please get your self trained so you'll know what to do if and when the unexpected occurs.

If you can not find a local free class drop into page7 and down load one or more of the army's courses. Will it make you a medic? Nah. But it just might buy enough time for the pros from dover to get there and save a life


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good idea. I didn't click your link,but is it safe to say that "Steve" runs those ?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone is in the NC area, I am a trained SABC and Combat Lifesaver instructor. WOuld be appy to share knoweldge with this community.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I was going through a six hour bloody nose (spontaneous) my wife call the para-medics. The medic was watching me fill up bowl after bowl with blood that was streaming out of my nose and said something I will always remember...

A doctor will fix you but a medic will make you comfortable as you die.

After the second six hour nose bleed I saw a second ENT doc who told me I had a blood vessel that was being punctured by a bone in my nose. That was why no matter what they did nothing would stop the bleeding. He cauterized the area with silver nitrate and I haven't had one since.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife is a BSN (registered nurse)

My son is a combat medic in the national guard (army)

Plus I sell medical supplies on ebay and amazon.

IMO when it hits the fan I am going to open a clinic.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> My wife is a BSN (registered nurse)
> 
> My son is a combat medic in the national guard (army)
> 
> ...


Is that before or after you shoot anyone coming up your drive?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Is that before or after you shoot anyone coming up your drive?


Now do you see why I married her?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL! Inor's are too funny...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm gonna take a look at the links. I have my standard cpr/aed hcp from the red cross this weekend as part of my wild-land firefighter training over the next couple weeks. trying to do some study before I test. I did st. john's back in 2008, and supplemented with rescue scuba diver training, it seems this one deals with slightly more serious injuries and a couple new devices like masks which I think is good supplimental to the scuba oxygen provider training. 

I've looked at some combat medic stuff before, I was startled to find out they recommend making people hypothermic that is putting them on ice if in transport.

combat medic is a lot like ambulance paramedic training rather than first aid. whole different game imo.


----------



## Hawk-Doc (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree that it is extremely important to not only get yourself trained but to also collect as many medical manuals as possible. If I could only carry one book in my bug out bag it would probably be the "Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook." The book served me well as a medic in the military and still serves me very well as a PA. If we ever have a true shtf scenario we'll all have plenty of on the job training so even if you don't get formally trained be sure to have some books or some form of information to at least guide you through the learning curve.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Will said:


> I'm gonna take a look at the links. I have my standard cpr/aed hcp from the red cross this weekend as part of my wild-land firefighter training over the next couple weeks. trying to do some study before I test. I did st. john's back in 2008, and supplemented with rescue scuba diver training, it seems this one deals with slightly more serious injuries and a couple new devices like masks which I think is good supplimental to the scuba oxygen provider training.
> 
> I've looked at some combat medic stuff before, I was startled to find out they recommend making people hypothermic that is putting them on ice if in transport.
> 
> combat medic is a lot like ambulance paramedic training rather than first aid. whole different game imo.


Wow wow wow chill the pony there, anyone that said a casualty should be treated with hypothermia is a bloody loon thats actually one of a medics first concerns is fighting hypothermia id had patients bitchin with half a missing leg that it was to hot. Hypothermia screws with your clotting ability and slows blood return. Its something like for every 1 degree of body temp you lose below 96.5 your survival rate drops between 5 and 10%
Unless of course your fighting heat exhaustion but that should be the same for Paramedics and Medics and even then its debatable a return to normal levels yes but no hypothermia


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

From what I remember of the course it was to teach us to be able to help heat casualties by giving them fluids by IV. I don't remember anything about icing a body down.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

you could use ice blankets etc but the point was to return to a normal temp either way hypothermia is never a field treatment there is hypothermic treatment for heart disease and maybe stroke but its preformed in a hospital under tightly controlled conditions


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PaulS said:


> When I was going through a six hour bloody nose (spontaneous) my wife call the para-medics. The medic was watching me fill up bowl after bowl with blood that was streaming out of my nose and said something I will always remember...
> 
> A doctor will fix you but a medic will make you comfortable as you die.
> 
> After the second six hour nose bleed I saw a second ENT doc who told me I had a blood vessel that was being punctured by a bone in my nose. That was why no matter what they did nothing would stop the bleeding. He cauterized the area with silver nitrate and I haven't had one since.


How far up into the nose was the bleeder? Working ER one day, I had to compress the nose of a woman for 20 minutes before it stopped. Then the ER doc packed the nose and referred her to a ENT. BTW your medic $uck$. In my 17 years, I only lost a few patients who were alive when I got to them. Besides, if i didn't get the patient to the doctor alive, a doctor has nothing to fix.

As far as the icing a patient down HUH????? You might want to put a cold pack or packs on an injured area but icing the whole body? Never heard of such a thing. Has to be a misunderstanding!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I went thru though a version of the CLS course about a zillion years ago. I'd like to go back through it and learn the advancements that have been made.

There are several options in the Dallas area for hi level civilian medic training but damn it costs a bucket full of Pesos.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Wow wow wow chill the pony there, anyone that said a casualty should be treated with hypothermia is a bloody loon thats actually one of a medics first concerns is fighting hypothermia id had patients bitchin with half a missing leg that it was to hot. Hypothermia screws with your clotting ability and slows blood return. Its something like for every 1 degree of body temp you lose below 96.5 your survival rate drops between 5 and 10%
> Unless of course your fighting heat exhaustion but that should be the same for Paramedics and Medics and even then its debatable a return to normal levels yes but no hypothermia


It was a bunch of doctors that work for the US forces. The study made sense when I read it.

Maybe you should learn about this more before making such clearly offensive statements about the process.

The issue for field application was difficult due to the issue of size of the equipment.

I think it could be related to this process
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therapeutic_hypothermia

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=therapeutic+hypothermia


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Took the CLS course over 20 years ago. I could probably still give an IV if I had too, or treat a sucking chest wound. I used to be a Red Cross first aid/cpr instructor in a previous career, most of it is basic common sense but it's also based on the premise that there will be better trained help available to take over.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

already advanced first aid trained, would like to do the next level but that is a bit much lol


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Will said:


> It was a bunch of doctors that work for the US forces. The study made sense when I read it.
> 
> Maybe you should learn about this more before making such clearly offensive statements about the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What he said. You are comparing apple to hand grenades. I've got too many years behind me in an emergency situation to think about what a doctor in a large, well lit, air conditioned hospital surround by millions of dollars worth of state of the art equipment can do for a patient that has a tiny chance at survival, totally unrelated to emergency medical treatment in the field.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

paraquack said:


> How far up into the nose was the bleeder? Working ER one day, I had to compress the nose of a woman for 20 minutes before it stopped. Then the ER doc packed the nose and referred her to a ENT. BTW your medic $uck$. In my 17 years, I only lost a few patients who were alive when I got to them. Besides, if i didn't get the patient to the doctor alive, a doctor has nothing to fix.
> 
> As far as the icing a patient down HUH????? You might want to put a cold pack or packs on an injured area but icing the whole body? Never heard of such a thing. Has to be a misunderstanding!


The bleeder was beyond where it could be externally compressed - inside the boney part of the nose. When they compressed my nose the blood simply ran out the tear ducts. They put balloons up both nostrils and inflated them four times before the bleeding was stopped - the blood kept pushing the balloons out. The second time it stopped on it's own after about the same six hour time period. That was when I saw the second ENT guy and he sealed the area with a heavy dose of cauterizing. My nose was sore for two days.

Note to EMTs: if plugging the nose just makes the blood come out the eyes - there is no need to keep it plugged.


----------

